# Wotofo Serpent Elevate RTA



## CaliGuy

Wotofo have released a new 24mm RTA in yet again a collaboration with reviewer Suck My Mod.

*Wotofo Serpent Elevate RTA*
Single coil top airflow, looks interesting and the deck resembles the Recurve RDA in some ways.

It’s Wotofo, bound to be pretty good.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Rafique

now this is interesting, if its 24mm im sold.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## CaliGuy

Rafique said:


> now this is interesting, if its 24mm im sold.


It is indeed, posted edited to include “24mm”

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## lesvaches

so it's the serpent V2?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## CeeJay

I loved the SMM, would love to own another. This looks interesting and something I'll definitely buy into.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rafique

Juice capacity ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor

looking good

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Most certainly gonna get me one of these!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 4


----------



## CaliGuy

Rafique said:


> Juice capacity ?


Now this is a winner, straight glass is 3.5ml



Interestingly Wotofo say the 4.5ml bubble glass is “break-proof”, could they have cured the curse

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## lesvaches

CaliGuy said:


> Now this is a winner, straight glass is 3.5ml
> View attachment 149739
> 
> 
> Interestingly Wotofo say the 4.5ml bubble glass is “break-proof”, could they have cured the curse


could be resin not glass? hence the "mist"

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## CaliGuy

Chamber on this tank looks very compact, could it offer flavour on par with the Dwarv!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Schnappie

I would say on par with the kylin mini maybe better because of the seemingly more compact chamber.I stand to be corrected but the deck looks similar. Looks like it could be a winner but maybe too much airflow to match the dvarw for flavour? Only time will tell. I would not be unhappy if proved wrong .Wotofo always launches quality products.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## CaliGuy

Edited the Deck images to show more detail. According to Wotofo’s site they have designed a “Air Splitting” chamber. 

“The air comes in from the top air inlets and travels along the wall of the vaporization chamber down to the two big side holes at the deck and merges at the center of the deck bottom and then goes right through the coil above. *Additionally, there are two relatively small holes there to let air in towards the sides of the coil*.”

Interesting design, Wotofo are pretty darn good at airflow, smooth and usually towards the restricted side of things.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Schnappie

CaliGuy said:


> Edited the Deck images to show more detail. According to Wotofo’s site they have designed a “Air Splitting” chamber.
> 
> “The air comes in from the top air inlets and travels along the wall of the vaporization chamber down to the two big side holes at the deck and merges at the center of the deck bottom and then goes right through the coil above. *Additionally, there are two relatively small holes there to let air in towards the sides of the coil*.”
> 
> Interesting design, Wotofo are pretty darn good at airflow, smooth and usually towards the restricted side of things.


That is a unique take, keen to see how it pans out!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis

Full air coverage and chamber reduced to virtually zero, should be a flavour monster

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

this does look interesting
Thanks for the thread @CaliGuy

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis

CaliGuy said:


> Edited the Deck images to show more detail. According to Wotofo’s site they have designed a “Air Splitting” chamber.
> 
> “The air comes in from the top air inlets and travels along the wall of the vaporization chamber down to the two big side holes at the deck and merges at the center of the deck bottom and then goes right through the coil above. *Additionally, there are two relatively small holes there to let air in towards the sides of the coil*.”
> 
> Interesting design, Wotofo are pretty darn good at airflow, smooth and usually towards the restricted side of things.


I like the look of this but the airflow design is nothing new in fact apart from it's duel open slots rather than a MTL design the rest of the airflow system is a copy of the Ammit MTL RTA.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Max

Hi @Rob Fisher - definitely agree - I will certainly be after a stainless steel/Silver one

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Timwis

This does look nice but this collaboration with Youtube reviewers is getting a bit silly now and how much does the reviewer actually do apart from let their name be used to sell more units and get a cut. Not naming names but their was one Youtube video with a well known reviewer defending the fact "his design" was not a clone and then the dumb ass went on to explain why it wasn't and said he was shown different deck options to choose from and different airflow designs etc and actually believes he's designed something. Unless i'm missing something that's just cloning different parts off different pre-existing designs and combining together and not actually designing Jack. It's like getting a Pick 'n' Mix and saying what's in the tub is your creation!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## CeeJay

Anybody have an idea when these will be landing?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wimmas

I also need one of these. Hopefully flavour is on par with the Intake and the wicks last longer than with the Intake. 

Sent from my WAS-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rafique

Have been using my juggerknot mini non stop since I got it. Flavour, top airflow and single coil build deck makes it a pleasure to use. This looks like it might replace it because of the juice capacity and it's 24mm straight glass with 3.5ml yay.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CaliGuy

CeeJay said:


> Anybody have an idea when these will be landing?


Sales on Wotofo site are live on 5 November

Or wait 1 month for Sir Vape to get stock, they seem to be good like that.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## CaliGuy

Rafique said:


> Have been using my juggerknot mini non stop since I got it. Flavour, top airflow and single coil build deck makes it a pleasure to use. This looks like it might replace it because of the juice capacity and it's 24mm straight glass with 3.5ml yay.


Rafique I’m sure the Juggerknot will come out tops, would be a good comparison though.
Still waiting for my Juggerknot to arrive and hopefully will have the Wotofo Elevate in hand at the same time for a comparison if you don’t beat me too it

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rafique

will wait for your comparison @CaliGuy, will be a close one.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## lesvaches



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## CaliGuy

There are a few reviews up for the Elevate RTA, not sure why reviewers are vaping a single coil RTA at +50w and then complaining about it being a warm vape....obviously

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4 | Funny 1


----------



## CaliGuy

Wotofo seem to be having stock problems or they are waiting for more reviewers to get there samples. 

Release date bumped to end of November. 

See *The Vape Den* has a pre-order on there site for this RTA. Good price too!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

CaliGuy said:


> There are a few reviews up for the Elevate RTA, not sure why reviewers are vaping a single coil RTA at +50w and then complaining about it being a warm vape....obviously



100% @CaliGuy! WTF?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Smittie

Can't wait for this one to arrive! Need a new RTA after the wife "borrowed" my Zeus single coil. (I'm NEVER getting that back...)

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## lesvaches

CaliGuy said:


> Wotofo seem to be having stock problems or they are waiting for more reviewers to get there samples.
> 
> Release date bumped to end of November.
> 
> See *The Vape Den* has a pre-order on there site for this RTA. Good price too!



@Pho3niX90 has some of the best prices and super great customer service. All my future coils, cotton, juice and pre-orders going to him in the future. <- FACT

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## lesvaches

lesvaches said:


> @Pho3niX90 has some of the best prices and super great customer service. All my future coils, cotton, juice and pre-orders going to him in the future. <- FACT


and the Lost Vape Paranormal for R1999. i paid R2600.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## CaliGuy

lesvaches said:


> @Pho3niX90 has some of the best prices and super great customer service. All my future coils, cotton, juice and pre-orders going to him in the future. <- FACT


Have to agree with you @lesvaches on the service and experience with The Vape Den @Pho3niX90 
Still waiting on a back order but the constant updates and generals chats have made the whole experience a pleasure.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Cor

CaliGuy said:


> Now this is a winner, straight glass is 3.5ml
> View attachment 149739
> 
> 
> Interestingly Wotofo say the 4.5ml bubble glass is “break-proof”, could they have cured the curse


The guys from coilart have allready done that with the mage v2

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe

When is this coming in? Im a massive Wotofo fan and just cant wait for it to land

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Timwis



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Timwis said:


> View attachment 151192


Thats just not on @Timwis 
Thats like buying your kid a chocolate and eating it infront of them

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Bulldog

SmokeyJoe said:


> Thats just not on @Timwis
> Thats like buying your kid a chocolate and eating it infront of them


Sure is @SmokeyJoe

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 5


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Bulldog said:


> Sure is @SmokeyJoe



HAHAHAHA

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Timwis

CaliGuy said:


> Wotofo seem to be having stock problems or they are waiting for more reviewers to get there samples.
> 
> Release date bumped to end of November.
> 
> See *The Vape Den* has a pre-order on there site for this RTA. Good price too!


Wotofo send reviewers versions identical to the retail versions even the packaging is the same, mine again looks like a retail version however on this occasion there has been a last minute decision to add a coil guide tool (not included with mine), plus do a TPD version which wasn't part of the original plan apparently, this has caused a slight delay in full release.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Timwis said:


> Wotofo send reviewers versions identical to the retail versions even the packaging is the same, mine again looks like a retail version however on this occasion there has been a last minute decision to add a coil guide tool (not included with mine), plus do a TPD version which wasn't part of the original plan apparently, this has caused a slight delay in full release.


In your opinion @Timwis is the Serpent worth it? Im asking as i hardly buy myself something due to finances. But on the other hand im a massive Wotofo fan and im going crazy wanting to try this. Im currently using a Zeus single. Very happy besides rewicking being a PITA. So for me this is more a want than a need.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JB1987

I'm also curious @SmokeyJoe , I have a secondhand Intake RTA on my secondhand Noisy V2  My favourite setup for summer vapes, but I wouldn't mind the Elevate to pair with a Noisy as a backup for the upcoming holidays.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

JB1987 said:


> I'm also curious @SmokeyJoe , I have a secondhand Intake RTA on my secondhand Noisy V2  My favourite setup for summer vapes, but I wouldn't mind the Elevate to pair with a Noisy as a backup for the upcoming holidays.


Ditto. But i trust @Timwis. He is an excellent reviewer. So ill go on his word

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## Timwis

SmokeyJoe said:


> In your opinion @Timwis is the Serpent worth it? Im asking as i hardly buy myself something due to finances. But on the other hand im a massive Wotofo fan and im going crazy wanting to try this. Im currently using a Zeus single. Very happy besides rewicking being a PITA. So for me this is more a want than a need.


I am a great champion of the Zeus ever since it's release and still am but i am finding even better flavour with the Elevate, and the build and wick really is no drama's. The only issue is filling despite the inner chamber being very reduced there isn't much room between the outer chamber and glass which is made worse by the top of the outer chamber (unlike the inner which is domed) being squared off so you can't get a nozzle in properly. For me using a needle nose bottle which takes longer to fill the tank is a small issue for the flavour you get but some might find it a bigger issue. Another plus i found is depending on build you can get vicious spitting with the Zeus (which settles when build is bedded in) i have experienced nothing but a smooth spit-free vape.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Timwis

Timwis said:


> I am a great champion of the Zeus ever since it's release and still am but i am finding even better flavour with the Elevate, and the build and wick really is no drama's. The only issue is filling despite the inner chamber being very reduced there isn't much room between the outer chamber and glass which is made worse by the top of the outer chamber (unlike the inner which is domed) being squared off so you can't get a nozzle in properly. For me using a needle nose bottle which takes longer to fill the tank is a small issue for the flavour you get but some might find it a bigger issue. Another plus i found is depending on build you can get vicious spitting with the Zeus (which settles when build is bedded in) i have experienced nothing but a smooth spit-free vape.


A better way of answering your question is if all my RTA's were took off me and i was allowed one back out of the Zeus, Intake or Elevate, i would pick the Elevate, someone who vapes more in the 50 - 80w range would be better with the intake as i found this had a broader scope.

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 2


----------



## Timwis

Update: The spare tube will be a 4.5ml glass tube not the PC tube as advertised.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Darth Vaper

Thanks for the info on this - very intrigued to hear more as it looks _very_ similar to the Zeus, which isn't a bad thing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 2


----------



## Gringo

Any local vendors stocking this yet ? I got myself another SL Class, so a companion is needed....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

I cant wait for this. This will be a xmas present to myself if i can afford it. I watched the Vaping with Vic (my favorite reviewer) today and he gave a brilliant review

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Just love this guy

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe

SmokeyJoe said:


> Just love this guy



Quote (In a William Wallace Accent) : "The flavour from this thing is fu#%ing fantastic"

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CaliGuy

Gringo said:


> Any local vendors stocking this yet ? I got myself another SL Class, so a companion is needed....


Only seen a pre-order option at The Vape Den. 

They should be in country soon with other stores.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gringo

CaliGuy said:


> Only seen a pre-order option at The Vape Den.
> 
> They should be in country soon with other stores.


Thanks bud... i just ordered another Juggerknot from them... so will wait for other vendors to stock the serpent... just walk in and buy...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Just spotted the pre-order on Sir Vape! Boom order placed!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

I cant do the pre order thing. Waiting makes me nuts. Anyone when the ETA is at Sir Vape?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

SmokeyJoe said:


> I cant do the pre order thing. Waiting makes me nuts. Anyone when the ETA is at Sir Vape?



I see in the Sir's post that the stock is leaving on the 30th so I guess 3-5 days after that they will arrive... but the number of requests for the product is so high that it would seem that the stock will be sold out before it arrives because of the pre-order.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Bugger it. Ordered placed. Im going to regret it in the morning

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe

SmokeyJoe said:


> Bugger it. Ordered placed. Im going to regret it in the morning


Already regretting it. Dammit its a lot of money.
Will need to vape pure VG for the rest of December

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## kev mac

CaliGuy said:


> Now this is a winner, straight glass is 3.5ml
> View attachment 149739
> 
> 
> Interestingly Wotofo say the 4.5ml bubble glass is “break-proof”, could they have cured the curse


Interesting looking tank.BTW first I've heard of " leg measuring device"it has my interest.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Spoke to the guys at Sir Vape, they are expecting delivery mid next week. So if all goes well, hopefully ill have it in hand next week Friday. Bloody excited!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

The hype for this one is huge... they have a lot to measure up to... The SM22 and SM25 revolutionised the RTA game for me and this one I'm more than excited to get my paws on! I may be away when it arrives but Baby Choo will look after it till I return from PTA!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JurgensSt

Okay I also placed a order 
Let's hope this is nowhere as bad as the Intake


----------



## JB1987

Also placed an order. I love my Intake so if this is better or similar I'll be very happy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Vaporator00

Hmmmm, maybe I'll wait for some local feedback. Been run over by the hype train before so I'll hedge my bets for now.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## lesvaches

and it's here
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/the-vape-den-wotofo-serpent-elevate-now-available.t55652/

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Darth Vaper

Does anyone know ETA for the Sir Vape pre-order batch?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lesvaches

isn't it today


Darth Vaper said:


> Does anyone know ETA for the Sir Vape pre-order batch?


Today? https://www.ecigssa.co.za/in-stock-serpent-elevate-rta-sir-vape.t55478/#post-741054

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Darth Vaper said:


> Does anyone know ETA for the Sir Vape pre-order batch?


Just arrived now

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/in-stock-serpent-elevate-rta-sir-vape.t55478/

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Gringo

SmokeyJoe said:


> Just arrived now
> 
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/in-stock-serpent-elevate-rta-sir-vape.t55478/


Just purchased one from Vap Den ...So much for waiting it out to see if the hype is real
Ps.. dont tell Swambo... ( she who always must be obeid.. " my beautiful wife " )

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Rafique

Gringo said:


> Just purchased one from Vap Den ...So much for waiting it out to see if the hype is real
> Ps.. dont tell Swambo... ( she who always must be obeid.. " my beautiful wife " )



Me to plus free shipping

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Hakhan

went it to grab a bottle of this Indian dessert and the Serpent was up at SV. all i can say is its either the tank or the juice or the combination but the flavour is amazing.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Darth Vaper

Happy Elevate day er'body... (hopefully) mine arrives today

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## Rafique

Waiting as well, I hope someone can do a comparison between the Juggerknot and elevate. 2 winner rtas but the top fill on the elevate is better

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JurgensSt

I have a Armor Pro all cleaned up and with new batteries in waiting for mine to arrive ..... I'm like a kid before xmas .....

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Mine has arrived. Unfortunately its at home. I have to wait till after work

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

If anyone is looking for me I'm at the top of the driveway!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## JB1987

I'm waiting impatiently for mine, I have a brand new Noisy V2 standing ready.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## JurgensSt

SmokeyJoe said:


> Mine has arrived. Unfortunately its at home. I have to wait till after work


That's why I have all my vape gear send to the office 

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Today is RTA testing time! Elevate Boom!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Chanelr

JurgensSt said:


> That's why I have all my vape gear send to the office
> 
> Send from this side of the screen


Agreed! Why torture yourself for an entire day

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## JurgensSt

Rob Fisher said:


> Today is RTA testing time! Elevate Boom!
> View attachment 153105


Test the serpent first and let ys know what's your thoughts on the tank


Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

JurgensSt said:


> Test the serpent first and let ys know what's your thoughts on the tank



Roger that @JurgensSt! Done... not sure what I did wrong but got leaking and gurgling just after the refill... noisy airflow... but good flavour and the leaking has stopped after blowing out the excess juice... more later as we give it a full go...

Getting a bit of juice and spit back through the drip tip right now...

The tank looks great and it takes my custom 510 drip tips nicely!

Now to go and watch the reviews and see what I did wrong with my build...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Rafique

Pity I don't know my new work address 100 percent


Rob Fisher said:


> Roger that @JurgensSt! Done... not sure what I did wrong but got leaking and gurgling just after the refill... noisy airflow... but good flavour and the leaking has stopped after blowing out the excess juice... more later as we give it a full go...
> 
> Getting a bit of juice and spit back through the drip tip right now...
> 
> The tank looks great and it takes my custom 510 drip tips nicely!
> 
> Now to go and watch the reviews and see what I did wrong with my build...
> View attachment 153113
> View attachment 153114



Sits rather nicely on the solar, sh1t I forgot, I should've called dibs before placing an order. Spitback can only be wicking. Same happens with most top airflow rtas

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Drikusw

Rob Fisher said:


> Roger that @JurgensSt! Done... not sure what I did wrong but got leaking and gurgling just after the refill... noisy airflow... but good flavour and the leaking has stopped after blowing out the excess juice... more later as we give it a full go...
> 
> Getting a bit of juice and spit back through the drip tip right now...
> 
> The tank looks great and it takes my custom 510 drip tips nicely!
> 
> Now to go and watch the reviews and see what I did wrong with my build...
> View attachment 153113
> View attachment 153114


Not enough cotton at the top of the channel where it curves down.


----------



## Rob Fisher

OK realised my error... I used the 6mm leg trim as recommended by the coily tool... I think it's better at 5mm like Matt recommends. Also my wick tails were way too short... so here we go again!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

OK that is much better... no leaking on the fill... my wicks were too short... also no gurgling now and while the airflow is still a bit noisy the whole experience is way better! I should have watched the video first but I always like to try wing it first...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Rob Fisher said:


> OK that is much better... no leaking on the fill... my wicks were too short... also no gurgling now and while the airflow is still a bit noisy the whole experience is way better! I should have watched the video first but I always like to try wing it first...
> View attachment 153119
> View attachment 153120


And the flavor Rob?


----------



## Wimmas

SmokeyJoe said:


> And the flavor Rob?


R100 uncle Rob will say it's not as good as the Dvarw.

I would also like to know how the flavor is vs the Intake.

Also, how is the airflow? I like mine semi restricted as with the intake. 

Sent from my WAS-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I love the way the 810/510 adapter sits flush so the custom drip tips site flush... that's a win... I put in my standard 2.5mm Ni80 Alien 0.45Ω at 28 watts and I'm getting some cracking for some reason and maybe it will settle... there is a lot of airflow available and I have shut mine down to about a third open which is my happy airflow spot... the flavour as expected is good but not exceptional right now which is what I was hoping for...but to be fair let's wait for the coil and wick to settle before making a judgement call.

The airflow noise is not as bad as I expected and actually isn't too noisy... the flavour is actually pretty good but @Wimmas would have won his bet... 

Am I glad I got the Serpent Elevate? Sure I am and I have no doubt a lot of people are going to be very happy with it... I must say it reminds me a lot of the Zeus single coil.

Let's see how we get on with it today... and it looks really sweet... I really like the look of it!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Darth Vaper

Thanks for the feedback @Rob Fisher 
Mine has arrived but I just need to find some time to set her up...

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Cornelius

Rob Fisher said:


> I love the way the 810/510 adapter sits flush so the custom drip tips site flush... that's a win... I put in my standard 2.5mm Ni80 Alien 0.45Ω at 28 watts and I'm getting some cracking for some reason and maybe it will settle... there is a lot of airflow available and I have shut mine down to about a third open which is my happy airflow spot... the flavour as expected is good but not exceptional right now which is what I was hoping for...but to be fair let's wait for the coil and wick to settle before making a judgement call.
> 
> The airflow noise is not as bad as I expected and actually isn't too noisy... the flavour is actually pretty good but @Wimmas would have won his bet...
> 
> Am I glad I got the Serpent Elevate? Sure I am and I have no doubt a lot of people are going to be very happy with it... I must say it reminds me a lot of the Zeus single coil.
> 
> Let's see how we get on with it today... and it looks really sweet... I really like the look of it!
> View attachment 153122


Thanks for the detailed feedback. Must say that setup looks the business.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt

Rob Fisher said:


> I love the way the 810/510 adapter sits flush so the custom drip tips site flush... that's a win... I put in my standard 2.5mm Ni80 Alien 0.45Ω at 28 watts and I'm getting some cracking for some reason and maybe it will settle... there is a lot of airflow available and I have shut mine down to about a third open which is my happy airflow spot... the flavour as expected is good but not exceptional right now which is what I was hoping for...but to be fair let's wait for the coil and wick to settle before making a judgement call.
> 
> The airflow noise is not as bad as I expected and actually isn't too noisy... the flavour is actually pretty good but @Wimmas would have won his bet...
> 
> Am I glad I got the Serpent Elevate? Sure I am and I have no doubt a lot of people are going to be very happy with it... I must say it reminds me a lot of the Zeus single coil.
> 
> Let's see how we get on with it today... and it looks really sweet... I really like the look of it!
> View attachment 153122



Thank you Sir for the feedback.

Will go watch SMM video first before I set mine up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JB1987

Love the look of this setup  Building and wicking was very simple, tons of airflow - half open suits me fine. For me, the flavour is very good. Overall I'm a very happy vaper.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Damn this tank is sexy




For me the flavor is much more pronounced than on my Zeus single

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Cornelius

Hate the hype train, but this time I really wanna buy into it....

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Cornelius

JB1987 said:


> Love the look of this setup  Building and wicking was very simple, tons of airflow - half open suits me fine. For me, the flavour is very good. Overall I'm a very happy vaper.
> 
> View attachment 153141



How nice is this!!! Damn !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt

Cornelius said:


> Hate the hype train, but this time I really wanna buy into it....


Know the feeling. Can't wait for mine. 

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


----------



## Darth Vaper

First build, using the supplied coils - look like framed staples - coming in at 0.35... LOTS of spitback, which isn't fun.
Also hoping it will settle, but I'm not enjoying the burnt tongue so far.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Darth Vaper said:


> First build, using the supplied coils - look like framed staples - coming in at 0.35... LOTS of spitback, which isn't fun.
> Also hoping it will settle, but I'm not enjoying the burnt tongue so far.


Checks Matt's video. Either the wicks are raked too much or the wick is not long enough into the channels. I followed Matt's video to the tee and its perfect. Vic's video will also work. The amount in the wick tails makes me think a lot of the SM22 wicking, i.e. less is more is not so applicable with this tank

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## JB1987

Darth Vaper said:


> First build, using the supplied coils - look like framed staples - coming in at 0.35... LOTS of spitback, which isn't fun.
> Also hoping it will settle, but I'm not enjoying the burnt tongue so far.



It might be wicking too fast, try a bit more cotton in the juice ports. So far I haven't had any spit back issues, also using the supplied coil.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hakhan

Rob Fisher said:


> OK realised my error... I used the 6mm leg trim as recommended by the coily tool... I think it's better at 5mm like Matt recommends. Also my wick tails were way too short... so here we go again!
> View attachment 153116


the 5mm cut is much much better


----------



## Bulldog

Enjoying this one, is it better than Intake on flavour, maybe but only just, will it replace my Intake, No.
One problem I find at the moment is if the top cap is screwed on just tight the air control ring is jammed and won't turn, I have to loosen the top cap slightly to turn it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## CaliGuy

@Bulldog that tight airflow ring issue is the same thing that happens with the Dead Rabbit RTA. The Zeus, Intake and Juggerknot don’t seem to suffer with this problem. 

But then again AFC is not something that we fiddle with often, kind of set and forget.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt

First build done and have to say this is 100 time better then the Intake







Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Rafique

Still waiting for mine mxm


----------



## SmokeyJoe

JurgensSt said:


> First build done and have to say this is 100 time better then the Intake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


What build dif you use and at what wattage?


----------



## JurgensSt

SmokeyJoe said:


> What build dif you use and at what wattage?


Used the supplied coil. Came out to .32 build, vaping at 46watts

Cotton is a bit tricky. Must be just under the ledge 



Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


----------



## SmokeyJoe

JurgensSt said:


> Used the supplied coil. Came out to .32 build, vaping at 46watts
> 
> Cotton is a bit tricky. Must be just under the ledge
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


Same here. This RTA definitely likes the higher wattage ranges. Thats where is shines


----------



## Gringo

My 2c worth...
It good, but its not my Intake and defenetely not my Juggerknot...
Out of the 3, my Knot is the winner by a long way. I even ordered a second one.
But
I also need to be fair to the Elevate as it is not on the same build as the other two.
So will be setting it up the same when i get back from JHB to compare apples with apples...

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Popped in a 0.3 juggernaut coil and clipped the legs shorter at 4ml. Airflow is now bit more restricted due to size of coil. But DAMN!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Ok. So far i tried normal kanthal, juggernaut, coil supplied with the rta, twisted Ni80 and Ni80 Fused clapton. And i have found me happy place. 3mm 0.25 Ni80 fused clapton with 4mm legs. MASSIVE flavour. Just bloody amazing

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe

SmokeyJoe said:


> Ok. So far i tried normal kanthal, juggernaut, coil supplied with the rta, twisted Ni80 and Ni80 Fused clapton. And i have found me happy place. 3mm 0.25 Ni80 fused clapton with 4mm legs. MASSIVE flavour. Just bloody amazing


Sorry for no pics. I have weird shakes in my hands today, so phone camera cant focus. The juggernaut coil pic took me 10 minutes to take

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Darth Vaper

Interesting @SmokeyJoe - what RTA are you comparing flavour to, or what is your 'reference point'?
I rebuilt this morning with a 3mm Ni80 fused clapton using 5mm leg length and it is definitely better than my first build with 6mm legs. At least from a spitting perspective. Flavour is good, but definitely not wow either. I will try go even lower using 4mm legs on next build.
How is everyone else finding the flavour of the Elevate?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Darth Vaper said:


> Interesting @SmokeyJoe - what RTA are you comparing flavour to, or what is your 'reference point'?
> I rebuilt this morning with a 3mm Ni80 fused clapton using 5mm leg length and it is definitely better than my first build with 6mm legs. At least from a spitting perspective. Flavour is good, but definitely not wow either. I will try go even lower using 4mm legs on next build.
> How is everyone else finding the flavour of the Elevate?



@Darth Vaper I find the flavour diluted because of the massive airflow.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Darth Vaper said:


> Interesting @SmokeyJoe - what RTA are you comparing flavour to, or what is your 'reference point'?
> I rebuilt this morning with a 3mm Ni80 fused clapton using 5mm leg length and it is definitely better than my first build with 6mm legs. At least from a spitting perspective. Flavour is good, but definitely not wow either. I will try go even lower using 4mm legs on next build.
> How is everyone else finding the flavour of the Elevate?


Im comparing it to my Zeus


----------



## Gringo

Darth Vaper said:


> Interesting @SmokeyJoe - what RTA are you comparing flavour to, or what is your 'reference point'?
> I rebuilt this morning with a 3mm Ni80 fused clapton using 5mm leg length and it is definitely better than my first build with 6mm legs. At least from a spitting perspective. Flavour is good, but definitely not wow either. I will try go even lower using 4mm legs on next build.
> How is everyone else finding the flavour of the Elevate?


Not bad, but not the best. I have tried 2 builds and ... nope its not my Intake and not even close to the Juggerknot. Now in not a master builder, but do think I know what im doing as i have got the builds in all my other atties to fire on point. 
To me its a bit muted and a tad beter than my Zeus.


----------



## Gringo

Gringo said:


> Not bad, but not the best. I have tried 2 builds and ... nope its not my Intake and not even close to the Juggerknot. Now in not a master builder, but do think I know what im doing as i have got the builds in all my other atties to fire on point.
> To me its a bit muted and a tad beter than my Zeus.


Will it become my regular ? Nope, perhaps my beach bong or i will end up trading it...


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Darth Vaper said:


> Interesting @SmokeyJoe - what RTA are you comparing flavour to, or what is your 'reference point'?
> I rebuilt this morning with a 3mm Ni80 fused clapton using 5mm leg length and it is definitely better than my first build with 6mm legs. At least from a spitting perspective. Flavour is good, but definitely not wow either. I will try go even lower using 4mm legs on next build.
> How is everyone else finding the flavour of the Elevate?



You can try Mike's wicking guide. What i did find is that this RTA does not like low wattage, you need to push it above 40W for it to shine.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Darth Vaper

SmokeyJoe said:


> You can try Mike's wicking guide. What i did find is that this RTA does not like low wattage, you need to push it above 40W for it to shine.



That's pretty much exactly how I've wicked it both times - not unlike the other SMM RTAs.


----------



## Hakhan

i found the wicking to be tricky. it a fine line getting it right, spitting and almost a dry muted vape.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Hakhan said:


> i found the wicking to be tricky. it a fine line getting it right, spitting and almost a dry muted vape.


Have to agree there. The wicking is not very forgiving. My diy is 65% VG so i had to extend the cotton further through the channels that what the reviewers did. But. The wicking is WAY easier than on the Zeus


----------



## Darth Vaper

Hakhan said:


> i found the wicking to be tricky. it a fine line getting it right, spitting and almost a dry muted vape.


Exactly. I'm still getting a lot of noisy popping and what seems like an airlock affecting wicking - opening the top cap releases a lot of bubbles and more flavour.
Ball. Ache.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

@Darth Vaper post a pic of your build. Ill try snd help


----------



## Viper_SA

Following


----------



## JB1987

I rewicked my Elevate last night, think I got it spot on this time. No hint of a dry hit, no spit back, very good flavour and a dense vape. I've found that when it comes to RTA's, normal Muji cotton is easier to get the wicking right than with Cotton Bacon. That's been my experience anyway.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## Darth Vaper

SmokeyJoe said:


> @Darth Vaper post a pic of your build. Ill try snd help


Appreciate the offer to help - I will send some pics when I next feel the urge to try and get it right again. But for now, I'm too frustrated to bother with this RTA... I'm no stranger to RTA's and building & wicking them - and I've now tried quite a few different coils, leg lengths, different wick types, wicking methods etc. Just not convinced this RTA is worth the hassle anymore, to be honest. Thankfully I've got my trusty, trouble-free, flavor-filled Dvarw to rely on!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Gringo

Darth Vaper said:


> Appreciate the offer to help - I will send some pics when I next feel the urge to try and get it right again. But for now, I'm too frustrated to bother with this RTA... I'm no stranger to RTA's and building & wicking them - and I've now tried quite a few different coils, leg lengths, different wick types, wicking methods etc. Just not convinced this RTA is worth the hassle anymore, to be honest. Thankfully I've got my trusty, trouble-free, flavor-filled Dvarw to rely on!


Yip... that is me as well. Ended on a 2.5 mm id Superfine MTL Fused Capton Ni80 ( .70 ohm ) build. 4.5mm legs.... wicked to the tee. No dry hit, no leaking what so ever and .....
Still not close to the Juggerknot or Intake on the same build.
Over it...
Watch the classifieds and or trade.... section. Incoming !!!
Ps. I agree with @KZOR, sad that most of the reviewers get paid.... we as consumers end up paying double the price...


----------



## CaliGuy

Gringo said:


> Ps. I agree with @KZOR, sad that most of the reviewers get paid.... we as consumers end up paying double the price...



Point of being a reviewer is to get paid, reviewers have followers and subscribers which the vendors pay a premium for to gain access too. Plus said reviewers have appearance fees for Vape Conferences etc. 

Sure there could be some unethical reviewers that “might” have more positives to say about a products. One has to take into account that vape reviewers have far more knowledge and years of experience testing vape equipment for their opinions to actually have merit. 

The longer you have been doing it, the more followers you have, the more you can charge, why work for free. 

All we can do is support our local S.A reviewers, help them grow their subscribers, so they can also get paid.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

JB1987 said:


> I rewicked my Elevate last night, think I got it spot on this time. No hint of a dry hit, no spit back, very good flavour and a dense vape. I've found that when it comes to RTA's, normal Muji cotton is easier to get the wicking right than with Cotton Bacon. That's been my experience anyway.



Very interesting @JB1987 
You mean the normal japanese cotton pads?
I wonder why it would be easier - but I think you are onto something
(goes looking into the bottom drawer for the jap cotton pads - grin)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JB1987

Silver said:


> Very interesting @JB1987
> You mean the normal japanese cotton pads?
> I wonder why it would be easier - but I think you are onto something
> (goes looking into the bottom drawer for the jap cotton pads - grin)



I'm not sure @Silver , I first noticed it with the Intake RTA. If I wick with CB it's fine for the first evening but then I start getting close to dry hits the next day, if I wick with the normal Japanese cotton pads it remains consistent. It might be that the CB saturates more and thus swells up and fills the juice ports where the Japanese cotton might not be that absorbent. That's my hypothesis anyway.

Just to add, I have a vendor who supplies me with Japanese cotton pads pre-cut into short strips made to fit a 3mm ID coil so it only takes me about 5 minutes to clean and rewick an RTA.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

JB1987 said:


> I'm not sure @Silver , I first noticed it with the Intake RTA. If I wick with CB it's fine for the first evening but then I start getting close to dry hits the next day, if I wick with the normal Japanese cotton pads it remains consistent. It might be that the CB saturates more and thus swells up and fills the juice ports where the Japanese cotton might not be that absorbent. That's my hypothesis anyway.
> 
> Just to add, I have a vendor who supplies me with Japanese cotton pads pre-cut into short strips made to fit a 3mm ID coil so it only takes me about 5 minutes to clean and rewick an RTA.



Thanks for that. I'm going to try this next time I rewick

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gringo

CaliGuy said:


> Point of being a reviewer is to get paid, reviewers have followers and subscribers which the vendors pay a premium for to gain access too. Plus said reviewers have appearance fees for Vape Conferences etc.
> 
> Sure there could be some unethical reviewers that “might” have more positives to say about a products. One has to take into account that vape reviewers have far more knowledge and years of experience testing vape equipment for their opinions to actually have merit.
> 
> The longer you have been doing it, the more followers you have, the more you can charge, why work for free.
> 
> All we can do is support our local S.A reviewers, help them grow their subscribers, so they can also get paid.


Happy with the business principal ...
Agree with you that one should then also be ethical. My concern is that money clouds judgment. 
If you ok with handing over your hard earned cash in support of the business model... good on you. Unfortunately some of us do not have that luxury, therefore we rely on these reviewers to keep it honest as sometimes this might be all we can afford and would like to share in the hype.
Agree with you again, if local reviewers keep themselves true, like KZOR, they will have my support 100%

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Gringo said:


> Happy with the business principal ...
> Agree with you that one should then also be ethical. My concern is that money clouds judgment.
> If you ok with handing over your hard earned cash in support of the business model... good on you. Unfortunately some of us do not have that luxury, therefore we rely on these reviewers to keep it honest as sometimes this might be all we can afford and would like to share in the hype.
> Agree with you again, if local reviewers keep themselves true, like KZOR, they will have my support 100%


May I just ask something. I have read a few of these new hype threads. (There seems to be one every month). Now if you go read most of them you will see the excirement etc. Then the vapers get the new hype and sing its praises. Remember nobody will say something is bad if they just bought it. (Example Toyota drivers) and then after a few days or a week or two, you see the truth coming out. And the classifieds fill up. This is almost like dejavu if you go read past threads.
So how can the reviewers be blamed? Why not blame ourselves for keep fallng for the fake hype? 
Fool me once, shame on you, fool me twice shame on me

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gringo

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> May I just ask something. I have read a few of these new hype threads. (There seems to be one every month). Now if you go read most of them you will see the excirement etc. Then the vapers get the new hype and sing its praises. Remember nobody will say something is bad if they just bought it. (Example Toyota drivers) and then after a few days or a week or two, you see the truth coming out. And the classifieds fill up. This is almost like dejavu if you go read past threads.
> So how can the reviewers be blamed? Why not blame ourselves for keep fallng for the fake hype?
> Fool me once, shame on you, fool me twice shame on me


Because it is called a " review " ?


----------



## Gringo

Gringo said:


> Because it is called a " review " ?


And i also do get what you are saying... just sad is it not ?


----------



## Gringo

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> May I just ask something. I have read a few of these new hype threads. (There seems to be one every month). Now if you go read most of them you will see the excirement etc. Then the vapers get the new hype and sing its praises. Remember nobody will say something is bad if they just bought it. (Example Toyota drivers) and then after a few days or a week or two, you see the truth coming out. And the classifieds fill up. This is almost like dejavu if you go read past threads.
> So how can the reviewers be blamed? Why not blame ourselves for keep fallng for the fake hype?
> Fool me once, shame on you, fool me twice shame on me


Then again...for me the reviewers got it spot on with the intake and juggerknot.
So seems we stuck between a rock and a hard place.


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Gringo said:


> Then again...for me the reviewers got it spot on with the intake and juggerknot.
> So seems we stuck between a rock and a hard place.


Ok but a few people dont think the Intake is very impressive, so does that not mean people differ and apply to reviewers too? Read this thread and the others, its the hype, everyone wants to be part of it and be the first to show they got it. Like I said dejuva.
Leave the hype wait two months after something is released and then read real feedback from unpaid vapers that used it for longer than 10min. And get it then for half price from the hype chasers

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Ok but a few people dont think the Intake is very impressive, so does that not mean people differ and apply to reviewers too? Read this thread and the others, its the hype, everyone wants to be part of it and be the first to show they got it. Like I said dejuva.
> Leave the hype wait two months after something is released and then read real feedback from unpaid vapers that used it for longer than 10min. And get it then for half price from the hype chasers


And nothing wrong with hype chasers, most of my fishing buddies are hype chasers, man you must see the hypes in fishing with dips and bait, promising more and bigger fish. My dad is a hype chaser with electronics and gadgets. Nothing wrong with that, but dont complain if you not happy.


----------

